
Starting from zero at 30 - Zari_shahrokhi
I&#x27;m almost 30.when I was 18 I lost my parents and I had to take care of my little brothers. I raised them alone, by myself. I dedicated my life to them and now they are grown ups and I am a single woman with no skils or collage degrees or careers. Is it too late to start a life or I just have to continue this miserable life!
======
madsonlife
It's never too late. I came from a really poor family, had to start working at
14, left my parents house at 16 due to over abuse. Had to study and work
untill i finished highschool. Now, with 28, i am starting to build a career
(not just working around any job you get), starting a college, relationships,
friends (which i had none until now due to no time). Everything, it totally
pays off quickly, since you already have a lot of "life" experience.

------
nparsons08
It's never too late! Keep your head up and grab some people around you to be
mentors. Pick up a few books and learn on your own. :)

------
oranson
Get on Udemy, stack skills, khanacademy, etc. There's so many paths you can
choose to go down.

~~~
iKnowKungFoo
Also, get on Meetup.com and find user groups surrounding your interests. Lots
of free instruction from experienced people.

